# Cory aka. "Moose Cat"



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

I am home for the holidays and found a slew of photographs of my late cat. His name was Cory, and he passed away this October at the age of 14. He was my first kitten/cat, and he was the kitten of my uncle's cat. Looking back now, I realize all the mistakes that my family and I made in raising him. He was declawed as a kitten, and fed VERY poor quality dry food his whole life. Cory was always around ~20lbs, and a very big grouch. After about the age of 10, however, he started to be more social and was often in the same room as you, but he never was a lap cat. Regardless, I think he lived a happy life. He was relatively healthy and spent many lazy days basking in the sun of our large foyer window. He was a fixture of my childhood and adolescence, and I miss him terribly. He had to be put to sleep after a clot blocked his aorta, causing lower body paralysis; the vet said he had severe and advanced heart disease, which I am sure was a result of his lifetime of obesity. 

I am sure that many cat owners can relate to those naive cat ownership years, even though they are tough to swallow after the realization is made.

Moose cat, I miss your low-hanging belly, you stretched out on the carpet in the sun, your head buts on the rare occasions where you wanted attention, your hustle to the food bowl, and your soft-but-insistent meow.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry you have lost Cory. It's good that he became more friendly as the years go by. We have all made mistakes, things we'd never do now. Try not to be hard on yourself. It sounds as if Cory enjoyed his life. I wish you peace.


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

He must've had a great life living up to the ripe age of 14, ET will follow in his pawprints


----------

